

Darkside, Russia's dark web drug lord - benedictallen
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2014-12/05/darkweb-russia-drug-lord

======
TrainedMonkey
'"Politics always attract extra attention," Darkside writes. "We do not want
that."'

But interview with Wired will not attract any attention? Something fishy is
going on.

~~~
kbart
I thinks he was talking about authorities' attention. Look around the Russian
side of Internet -- it's full of illegal stuff and local authorities there
turn the blind eye on most online crimes, but crack down heavily on any
activity that opposes official Kremlin's politics. Just a few examples:

1\. [http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/7/5690410/putin-signs-law-
for...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/7/5690410/putin-signs-law-forcing-
bloggers-to-register-with-russian-media-office) 2\.
[http://www.rferl.org/content/journalists-in-trouble-
jailed-r...](http://www.rferl.org/content/journalists-in-trouble-jailed-
russian-blogger-on-bolotnaya/26572291.html) 3\.
[http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/11/opinion/the-kremlins-
socia...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/11/opinion/the-kremlins-social-media-
takeover.html)

------
pavel_lishin
I wish they'd posted longer transcripts of the interview - this seems like an
excerpt, or a teaser.

------
killnine
he says. "You can't rape the whole world and remain safe."

